# Watching Facebook video on iphone?



## sdm688 (Dec 12, 2004)

So I was clicking on a link inside Facebook to watch a video. Unfortunately, A pop up came on to say I need to add Flash Player. Can you do that in iphone Safari?


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

sdm688 said:


> So I was clicking on a link inside Facebook to watch a video. Unfortunately, A pop up came on to say I need to add Flash Player. Can you do that in iphone Safari?


Currently Flash Player is not supported on the iPhone. 

Everyone is hoping that one day it will be introduced in a future update but apparently there are complications with Adobe and Apple.


----------



## GradientMac (Jan 1, 2008)

uPhone said:


> Currently Flash Player is not supported on the iPhone.
> 
> Everyone is hoping that one day it will be introduced in a future update but apparently there are complications with Adobe and Apple.


I don't think that's true at all. The reason is the fact that Flash isn't scaleable, for instance, look at the Wii. It tries to scale the page but flash will usually stay the same size. Not to mention it slows down the browser and eats up battery life.

You're not going to be playing Flash games on your iPhone, and most flash video that you'd ever need is on YouTube.

It's like adblock for your phone. I for one don't want Flash on my phone.

How'bout cut and paste and MMS?


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

GradientMac said:


> I don't think that's true at all. The reason is the fact that Flash isn't scaleable, for instance, look at the Wii. It tries to scale the page but flash will usually stay the same size. Not to mention it slows down the browser and eats up battery life.
> 
> You're not going to be playing Flash games on your iPhone, and most flash video that you'd ever need is on YouTube.
> 
> ...


That's just what I've been hearing on this forum hense the _apparently_. A few people were saying that Adobe and Apple have a sour relationship, hopefully not though...

I for one am a big fan of Flash. I can think of a lot of websites that I go to that require flash. You must not "get out much" so to speak :lmao: (read: that's "get out much" - to other websites)


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Given the current constraints of the iPhone (where QuickTime movies aren't even played in Safari - they open in the Movie Player application separately) and the sheer crash happy nature of Flash on Mac OS X[1] I really doubt it. I'm happy to not have Flash on my iPhone if only because of the sheer amount of Flash ads. Websites I enjoy going to have been leveraging JavaScript and other more standard technologies that provide an experience on the iPhone very similar to what I get on the desktop. To boot it also doesn't drag older machines to a grinding halt. There is very good news on the Flash front in that performance is always being heavily worked on. (Craftymind » GUIMark Home)

For a similar take on the situation I'd recommend reading John Gruber's essay on it. (Daring Fireball: Up Flash Creek Without a Paddle)


1 - Nearly every crash I've had with Safari, NetNewsWire and Firefox have been when Flash choked on something.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Add me to the list of people who don't want Flash on their iPhone. It would be alright if they made a flash player or something, but I wouldn't want it encorporated into Safari at all. I couldn't deal with the issues flash has a lot of the time.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Vexel said:


> Add me to the list of people who don't want Flash on their iPhone. It would be alright if they made a flash player or something, but I wouldn't want it encorporated into Safari at all. I couldn't deal with the issues flash has a lot of the time.


Add me to the list of "no Flash thanks!" as well.

It's 99% of the time used for stupid ads or stupid videos. The former slows websurfing to a crawl, and the latter will eat your battery for lunch.

No thanks, at least not in its present form.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

The Gruber essay linked by Chealion above provides the best explanation.

Now, do we need something like Safari adblocker for mobileSafari?


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

The lack of Flash support effectives serves that function already.

See for yourself: turn off any adblockers on your desktop Safari and visit, let's say, EhMac or MacNN.

Then do the same on your iPhone.

Dramatic.


----------

